# Adding "Algaefix" to aquarium makes fish lay on bottom?



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've recently had some algae cling to the walls of my aquarium. I bought some "algaefix" which claims it is safe for fish and plants although my danios and now swordtails are laying on the bottom roughly 15 minutes after adding it to my tank. The fish seem awake and aware but are very still until provoked. Then they'll swim/act normally. Any advice? Anyone used "algaefix" from api before?

Thanks, Sj.

I know I added the correct ammount, it said to add 1 tsp to every 50g. I have a 55g tank and added 1 tsp.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Algaecides are not the solution to your problem. What algae problem do you have? Diatoms? Green spot algae? Did you test your water parameters? The ingredient used is also similar to the pesticides hence the possible toxicity.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

Lupin said:


> Algaecides are not the solution to your problem. What algae problem do you have? Diatoms? Green spot algae? Did you test your water parameters? The ingredient used is also similar to the pesticides hence the possible toxicity.


I'd have to believe it would be "green spot algae". Should I do a water change?


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Yes.

The best solution to algae on the glass is a good glass scrapper and to address the source of the problem.


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

An Update, so I've actually been quite surprised and happy with api's "algaefix". All my fish are fine and swimming around normally, and the algae was cut in half in 1 day. The rest I scraped off the glass.

Thanks, Sj


----------

